

Dropbox Launches Document Previews, Makes It Easier to Share Photos - fanze100
http://www.maximumpc.com/article/news/dropbox_launches_document_previews_makes_it_easier_share_photos776

======
jimmthang
I use google drive myself. Is drop box better?

~~~
fanze100
No, I find Drive to be much better.

